# Power problem in Playstation 3



## anuragd948 (Aug 9, 2012)

Hello. I have just bought a playstation 3 and I am facing a weird problem. I have a inverter in my home which supplies electricity when regular power goes off. The problem is that the ps3 works fine when on regular power but when regular power goes off and inverter becomes operational ps3 just switches off. I have my LCD tv and ps3 both attached to the same wall socket . The LCD works fine on both regular power and inverter but the ps3 just goes goes off on inverter power. Please help.


----------



## RCuber (Aug 9, 2012)

can you power up the PS3 when on inverter or when powered by inverter the PS3 doesn't power up at all?? inverters and SMPS doesnot get along very well 

I suggest you buy a standard UPS for your PS3.


----------



## anuragd948 (Aug 9, 2012)

No , when on inverter ps3 acts as its without power. The red light does not come up so I can't power it up.


----------



## RCuber (Aug 9, 2012)

Does your computer also behave similarly?


----------



## desiJATT (Aug 9, 2012)

The inverter may bot be able to supply ample power to the PS3 system for it to turn on. Try plugging ONLY PS3 in the same wall socket without the TV plug, it will work in my opinion.


----------



## anuragd948 (Aug 10, 2012)

desiJATT said:


> The inverter may bot be able to supply ample power to the PS3 system for it to turn on. Try plugging ONLY PS3 in the same wall socket without the TV plug, it will work in my opinion.



thanks . i tried your suggested method and it worked


----------



## Confused_user (Aug 10, 2012)

You should get a ups. I had the same problem with my pc, and, I don't think abrupt shutdowns are very good for the ps3


----------



## cooljeba (Aug 14, 2012)

Confused_user said:


> You should get a ups. I had the same problem with my pc, and, I don't think abrupt shutdowns are very good for the ps3



You should seriously get an UPS else like him you might put same content twice.. 2x


----------



## ico (Aug 14, 2012)

Just wondering, is your inverter a pure sine wave inverter?

Edit: Good to see it's solved.


----------

